# will 24s fit on a trailblazer?



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

please help im thinking bout buying a trailblazer but only if itll fit 24s lemme know guys thankssss!!!! 

dont hate its not a gbody atleast lol


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

u can 24'z on anything nowadays...problem is ho w is it gonna look...my homeboy has been debating it cuz everywhere he has gone has told him that the rim is gonna stick out. i might b wrong on this part but i think he said it has sumthin to do with it being 4x4 ready or all wheel drive ready...sum shit like that. this is it on 22'z


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

u can see more pics of it on www.mystikstyles.com members page and club pics(shows)


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

man anthing will work if ur are presisent. That is how we PUt 24 on a chevy.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 22 2004, 11:21 AM
> *u can see more pics of it on www.mystikstyles.com  members page and club pics(shows)
> [snapback]2436762[/snapback]​*


that look greta 22 per. fit


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

thanx guys, cuz the thing was is my guy's got the dub remix 24s that are basically brand new and he needs money for a new ride and he's got insurance on the rims and he payed like 8gs or a lil less for em and we were gonna pull a scam so i was gettin em for free basically, but i might just sell em then get some 22 dub spinners or something, thanks alot tho guys much appreciated


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah i was thinking it would stick out atleast a little if not more because the trailblazer got top spindles and if you go to big the tire will hit so itd need atleast an inch spacer and considering the 24s with tires end up being like 12" wide theyd probaly stick out some


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 24 2004, 03:45 PM
> *yeah i was thinking it would stick out atleast a little if not more because the trailblazer got top spindles and if you go to big the tire will hit so itd need atleast an inch spacer and considering the 24s with tires end up being like 12" wide theyd probaly stick out some
> [snapback]2445491[/snapback]​*


yeah ur right he did mention sumthin bout the top spindle causin a problem


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Nov 22 2004, 11:33 AM
> *man anthing will work if ur are presisent. That is how we PUt 24 on a chevy.
> [snapback]2436825[/snapback]​*


yeah they persistant down here to thats how we got "26'z" on chevys,montes, new model town car, and a bunch of other rides!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

is it possible if you lift the front end like 2inches maybe the spindles wont be in the way???? cuz if you look at the trailblazer the front looks like its lower than the back anyhow?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 22 2004, 12:19 PM
> *u can 24'z on anything nowadays...problem is ho w is it gonna look...my homeboy has been debating it cuz everywhere he has gone has told him that the rim is gonna stick out. i might b wrong on this part but i think he said it has sumthin to do with it being 4x4 ready or all wheel drive ready...sum shit like that. this is it on 22'z
> [snapback]2436752[/snapback]​*



yes you are right, they a a high offset,basically like a fwd offset, we just put a set of 22''s on a 04' nissan murano,the murano was a high offset application, they were a mid offset wheel 22x9.5 and they JUST BARLY stick out, i mean like 1/4-1/2 inch at most. so with 24's being a low offset,and being atleast 24x10 they will stick out.


----------

